# Scorpion on a plane



## CHamilton (Feb 15, 2015)

Scorpion sting delays Oregon State Beavers' flight in Los Angeles



> A plane carrying the Oregon State men's basketball team -- and, coincidentally, Oregonian/OregonLive reporter Tyson Alger -- from Los Angeles to Portland on Saturday had to return to the gate at LAX when a woman was stung by a scorpion.
> Passengers were told the scorpion hitched a ride in the carry-on bag of a passenger who had been to Mexico.
> 
> The Alaska Airlines flight landed at PDX about 11 p.m. after a 30-minute delay in Los Angeles.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Feb 15, 2015)

But .... did the scorpion die?

Oh, never mind: "... the fate of the scorpion is clear: someone stomped it."


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 15, 2015)

Was Samuel L. Jackson on the plane? Might make a bad movie! LOL


----------

